# Phrag Fritz Schomburg



## JasonG (Dec 5, 2020)

Haven’t been posting much recently but thought this one was worth sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 5, 2020)

Wonderful! I am guessing the lighter color is more accurate. Is that correct? Also is this a first time bloomer?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 5, 2020)

What are the parents? (bessae 'Rocket Town 4N x kovachii 'Drumlin Sensation')?


----------



## monocotman (Dec 5, 2020)

Stunning!
David


----------



## PeteM (Dec 5, 2020)

I love Phrag season.. those petals are so flat and wide. Fantastic flower


----------



## shariea (Dec 5, 2020)

That is indeed a sumptuous flower


----------



## abax (Dec 5, 2020)

Jason, that's the most perfect FS I've ever seen! Very impressive for me since I'm
not a huge admirer of kovachii and crosses. Splendid!


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 6, 2020)

This is really nice!! I’ve almost killed mine, but it seems to have a new leaf peaking up so maybe there’s hope.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice...Beautiful plant and bloom.
My Fritz took a turn for the worse this past summer. It has bloomed reliably since I purchased it, recuperating now.


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 6, 2020)

Spectacular! What are the parents?


----------



## JasonG (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks all. I don’t know the parents, I picked it up from Popow mid 2019.


----------



## JasonG (Dec 6, 2020)

As to color it is slightly lighter than the darker picture. Really a great deep raspberry. It is the darkest of any of the Fritz’s I have.


----------



## musa (Dec 7, 2020)

Absolutely marvelous!
I'm still waiting for mine to bloom...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2020)

+Popow's are select. Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phrag Hagg (Dec 7, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## grubea (Dec 9, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

The shape is nice and round as well. Does it keep it's shape?


----------



## JasonG (Dec 13, 2020)

TrueNorth said:


> The shape is nice and round as well. Does it keep it's shape?


So far no flexing since it opened.


----------

